# Egg Noodes



## Helenp479 (Nov 3, 2013)

could someone please tell me are egg noodles counted as carbs like spaghetti etc I have just had a stir fry and really enjoyed it as the other stuff I could have and also managed to cope with the veg which I have to be careful with because of diviculitis so Chinese stir fry was a good recipe for me but I am unsure about the egg noodles.

Helen


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Helen, egg noodles have about the same amount of carbs as spaghetti, 70g per 100g dry weight (spaghetti is 75g per 100g dry weight). There are some noodles called shirataki which are very low carb, although I've never tried them:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shirataki_noodles


----------



## Helenp479 (Nov 3, 2013)

thank you for your reply I thought that was what it would be at least I know I can have some will just have to make sure I don't have more than I am allowed, I had a nest with my stir fry each nest was 31.2g per nest and just had a sandwich and a slice of toast today with carbs so I think I will be fine with that.

Helen


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 3, 2013)

Do try the shiritake noodles.  You can get them in Holland &  Barratt.  They have two brands, one of which is Zero.  A packet feeds two - they are very filling.


----------



## Helenp479 (Nov 3, 2013)

I will def go and have a look on the Holland and Barratt site and check them out and see if I can find the zero one.
Thanks again for your help you two are always helping me out.

Helen


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 3, 2013)

Asda & Morrisons do them & are 35g a ring.  Come in packets with about 5 rings in them. I have them a couple of times a week with lets of veg


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 3, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Asda & Morrisons do them & are 35g a ring.  Come in packets with about 5 rings in them. I have them a couple of times a week with lets of veg



I have some of those in my cupboard... they're egg noodles.  The carb-free ones come packed in water-filled pouches.  Not as tasty as the carby ones, but OK if you have a strong-flavoured sauce.  Shout if you want my Kung Po recipe - it's a bit fiery!


----------



## Helenp479 (Nov 3, 2013)

thanks Hobie I will look in morrisons next weekend, I have ordered some from Holland and barratt as they have free delivery on at the moment so ordered a couple of packets to try them out.
LeeLee I would love to try you recipe but I can't eat really spicy stuff, I am working my way through a couple of sw books that my friend got me from her meeting and trying diff stuff out in there.
Would you say I could substitute the noodles for spaghetti in spag bol as I really like spag bol but the spaghetti would be a problem.

Helen


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 3, 2013)

There are pasta shapes made of the same stuff, also zero carb.  Because they're bigger pieces than the thin noodles, I find them a bit too chewy for my taste.  Give them a try.


----------



## Helenp479 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks LeeLee I will see what the noodles are like when they come and then when I go into town I will get some of the pasta ones, I really love my pasta so if these are any good I will be well happy.

Helen


----------



## Poppie (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Helen

I have found the Blue Dragon wholewheat noodles quite good and they do not affect my BS too much so may be an alternative to Holland and Barrett ones if you do not like them.  I also use wholewheat spaghetti and pasta but do not have huge portions of it.

Good luck


----------



## Helenp479 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you Poppie I will look out for those in the supermarket, my problem is that I love my pasta I have tried some wholewheat pasta and wasn't really keen on it. Hopefully I will like the Holland and Barratt noodles and if so I will then try the pasta if I cook it a bit longer I might find that its not as rubbery.

Helen


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 4, 2013)

No amount of boiling will make the zero carb stuff less rubbery!  If you don't like it and can't put up with wholemeal pasta, try the 'best of both' or 'good stuff for kids' ranges from the main supermarkets.  They have added oat fibre so might reduce the GI a bit.  

By the way, I limit my portion size for ALL rice, proper pasta and couscous to 35g dry weight (about 100g cooked).  It looks very mean on the plate, but I add loads of chunky veg to the sauce to make up for the lack of bulk.


----------



## Helenp479 (Nov 4, 2013)

I never thought of looking for the best of both stuff will have a good look on Saturday when I go shopping I have more time when I take my mum as I am normally just picking up a few bits. 
I have problems with fruit and veg I can only eat certain stuff because of a couple of other things I have wrong with me, I love veg but it doesn't love me if I eat just a spoonful too much of things like broccoli or cauliflower I am in agony next day and I love both.

Helen


----------



## DeusXM (Nov 6, 2013)

> No amount of boiling will make the zero carb stuff less rubbery!



The best method is actually to fry shiritake noodles - it makes them change colour from the traditional glass noodle appearance and it makes them more like regular noodles in terms of texture. You can do a great chow mein with them! Boiling them isn't actually necessary or even a good idea -they're ready to eat so they just need washing and heating.


----------



## Helenp479 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you for that tip I will do that when they come, I was lucky as I couldn't get into town to the Holland and Barratt shop and found out that they are doing free postage online at the moment so hopefully have them in the next couple of days.

Helen


----------



## Naty (Nov 9, 2013)

We have a Holland and Barrett near work, so I bought some of the penne and tried them tonight with pesto and Parmesan.  It was like eating water for me - I think I would rather have something like courgettes instead.


----------



## Helenp479 (Nov 9, 2013)

I tried the Holland and Barratt noodles tonight and omg they are awful fortunately I bought some wholewheat ones that Poppie mentioned as the zero carb ones went in the bin and I quickly put the wholewheat ones on. I did a gorgeous stir fry from the Slimming World book and so enjoyed it not much counting in it so really good recipe. 
I have my getting started group on Monday and hopefully after that I will be able to understand what to buy better and labels on food, took me ages in supermarket today going through labels to see what amount of carbs etc in them.

Helen


----------



## yorksman (Nov 11, 2013)

I like the Blue Dragon wholewheat noodles that Poppie mentioned too and most wholewheat pastas, however, it's probably a good idea to give wholewheat pasta a couple of mins more than the instructions.

As far as the wholewheat noodles are concerned, add a touch of toasted sesame oil when you drain them. Maybe even a very quick fry in a little, just to crisp the ends up and allow the toasted sesame flavour to permeate. This very quick fry is something they do in Italy with some pastas but they quick fry in butter.

I nearly always add some stock to the water when I boil pasta, even if its just an OXO chicken or vegetable cube. It just helps lift it a little. I do the same with brown rice.


----------



## Helenp479 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tips yorksman I will have to try that, I found the wholewheat noddles fine its the pasta and rice I struggle with so I will have to try what you have said.

Helen


----------

